# sh*t That Pissed You Off Today



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

What pissed you off today?

I'm on a special job this morning at work and this new supervisor forgot to validate my punch in card, so it failed and I can't get in to work until my card validates and let's me in. Dumbass idiots, now I have been waiting outside for 30 mins and it still hasn't validated. I'm going to give it until 7:15 and still if not, I'm going the f*ck home.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

I would too, but leave a note or something...you dont wanna get fired man


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Ah I got in. My boss hooked me up though today, I was just supervising a couple new guys in the end. Not bad.

I will update again once I get pissed off again.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

/waits for update


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

I had a craving for some Taco Bell today and ordered the meal with three supremes and a drink!...Well, needless to say, they hardly put any damn meat on them!...Typical Taco Bell bullshit!...False and fraudulent advertising!..Doesn't look anything like the pics!...I raised holy hell and complained and the manager apologized and patronized me...When my order was ready this time, those tacos were stuffed and finally looked as advertised!..


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

everyone anywhere at any given time pissed me off today. nuff said
especially women mergring on the highway. do women lack the motor function or turning their head to the left to check traffic? they get on the highway driving 35 when everyones going 75 as if theyre saying "here i come good luck everyone!"


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Central beats women...true story.

And damn da'man ...you really passionate about your tacos lol.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

A reckless driver in a mini cooper pissed me off today on the highway. He was changing lanes in the tinyest gaps between cars. I have a car that is turbo cahrged and Im not that reckless even. I truly focused and gathered up some spiritual energy and sent off a prayer to the heavens that he fatally collides with a tractor trailer before he makes it home tonight. I will be scanning the news tommorow to see if my prayer came true.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> A reckless driver in a* mini cooper* pissed me off today on the highway. He was changing lanes


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Piranha-Freak101 said:


> Central beats women...true story.
> 
> And damn da'man ...*you really passionate about your tacos lol*.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

so i made plans to attend this birthday party today after work a few weeks back for my gf's sisters kid. now that its upon me, id rather eat 50,000 bear dicks then go. im at work tired, the weather sucks and a kids party sounds about as appealing as getting hydro-raped by 8 million cubic tons of liquid sh*t water. 
#beib4life


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

When people tell you that that want you to set up, service and maintain their tank but don't respond to calls when its time for payment.

It seems effortless when someone who knows what their doing is taking care of things, so maybe they don't see why they should have to pay???
I guess the fish won't eat or get a water change, but if sh*t goes bad I am the one that will get sh*t on for it. 
Oh well! f*ck it because I gots to get paid


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

you clean tanks for a living?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

People who are soooo invested in the hobby that they start cleaning peoples damn fish tanks for a living piss me off. People interested in freshwater fishkeeping also piss me off.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

sh*t that pisses me off. am i the only one who flushes in public restrooms?


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Driving back from yet another week of training. 9hrs one way for a class on frac that was basically a review on previous class/training sh*t.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Central said:


> A reckless driver in a* mini cooper* pissed me off today on the highway. He was changing lanes











[/quote]
mini coopers are bawse, the nice models are quick cars...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Just watchin' That Metal Show and just heard that Geoff Tate is no long the singer for Queensryche... now if that's not a pisser, I don't know what is!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

My allergies just started to flare up out of nowhere and Im sniffling like bob on coke.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

the name jeff being spelled geoff


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> My allergies just started to flare up out of nowhere and Im sniffling like bob on coke.


same brahh also got a migrane... happens when the seasons change for me.

seriously hampering my plans to go to london for frosh week atm.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

frosh week, f*ck all schools and unviersities bob, and f*ck you too. I hope you fail all your courses this year and then be forced to work in a shitty factory job that kills your motivation and spirit one shift at a time until your left with a hollowed spirit and dead eyes that have no emotion


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Central said:


> People who are soooo invested in the hobby that they start cleaning peoples damn fish tanks for a living piss me off. People interested in freshwater fishkeeping also piss me off.


Me too! Freshwater sucks!

People should just buy some 75gals and salt equipment lights skimmer etc and just let it sit in their dads house...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

oh lawd sh*t got real as f*ck


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> frosh week, f*ck all schools and unviersities bob, and f*ck you too. I hope you fail all your courses this year and then be forced to work in a shitty factory job that kills your motivation and spirit one shift at a time until your left with a hollowed spirit and dead eyes that have no emotion


Well if I do I have a job in the family with a 3 year contract 80k start with bonus of 2% on sales (sales range in the millions for a typical trader without my family connections). So f*ck you I have my jewry.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

If I turn jew I can haz job too?


----------



## Lester (Aug 2, 2012)

having to work on monday !!! that realli pissed me off


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

what pisses me off today? brown people who feel the need to paint on the sides of buildings and aimlessly walk in the middle of the road who get arrested and scream racism as if a white guy who spray painted a colonial house and then walked in zig-zag patters in the middle of a 4 lane road with his pants at his knees wouldnt be arrested too. nikkuh please


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

YO WHY U BE HATTEN ON MEH FO?

^ What pfreak is most likely to scream when he gets expelled from school this year.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

all of pfreaks problems stem from his drunken father sexually and physically abusing him over the years.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

That I haven't gotten my raise yet. They painted the office and my comp was out of use and I had to use the bosses computer. Oh and the fact I collided with my friend at soccer and the turf tore up my knees hella bad.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

holy crap is pcrose! 
uhhh...hi
sorry about your craptastic day but its good to see an old friend again


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i saw some lame tattoo today of some guy with a pacu tattoo that he insisted was a black piranha. it just irked me cause if you're gonna get your sh*t forever inked at least make sure its somewhat accurate. now this dudes gonna have to lie through his teeth and insist that "naw piranha can look like this" even though anyones whose ever cracked a book or googled "piranha" know it aint no piranha

anyways, just pissed me off that someone could be so careless with their body


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

feefa where the f*ck you at


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^ this dude...i swear hes what happens when you anally concieve a child.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

why are you so mad bro?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

read the title of the thread dumb ass
i swear this nikka


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

sh*t that pissed Me off Today: 1. Black People, but thats everyday. 2. My girlfriend took way to long to get home and I was starving, later we went to sushi but she still had me hungry for hours. 3. Black People.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

sh*t that pissed me off. getting woken up 30 minutes before my alarm goes off cause icee felt the need to text me and tell me hes just now going to bed. dafuq do i keep giving out my number


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Central said:


> sh*t that pissed me off. getting woken up 30 minutes before my alarm goes off cause icee felt the need to text me and tell me hes just now going to bed. dafuq do i keep giving out my number


























#YOLO


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

icee is seriously lonely man. like to the point where i feel its my responsibility to be there for him so he doesnt kill himself
/sets phone to silent


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

found out its going to rain tomorrow and i cant play with my new shotgun


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

MR.FREEZ said:


> found out its going to rain tomorrow and i cant play with my new shotgun


holy crap, mr freez just posted 
feels like the good old days seeing your name in here








whats new with u brosack?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

sh*t that pissed me off today, central texting me. i didnt even reply


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

sh*t that pissed me off today...nothing. but i have a full out boner from text spamming icee. just sent him 20 texts in a row. deal with it bitch


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

/didnt look


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

ICEE said:


> sh*t that pissed me off today, central texting me. i didnt even reply


Bastard would wake me up on the weekend as if I was getting up at 9am on a saturday.

#neverforget


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Nothing.

Nothing pisses me off.

Ever.

I am the epitome of "chill."


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

U smoking dat loud?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ICEE said:


> U smoking dat loud?


this dudes a perfect case why im pro-abortion. the world would improve by nearly a half a percent if icee wasnt in it. f*cking waste of red blood cells


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

id merk you in real life central


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

sh*t that pissed me off today. im wrapping up my second straight 6 day work week...today im paired up with my boss...and this nikka leaves at 2pm cause were slow. and i work a 6 day week next week as well. DAFUQ HARRISON?!?!?! i swear im burnt the f*ck out 
god bless the new job but f*ck me in my tight f*cking pink asshole opening with a f*cking pineapple i need a f*cking weekend off!!!!!!!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

to build on my last post. sh*t that pissed me off today. PERFECT WEATHER...and i have to come in at noon to close up on my day off. 
i wont go into it...lets just say ive never had a job promotion go from YEAHH ALRIGHT to FML in such short time


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Take this in. So im walking along my usual route when I see Mr.Peterson struggling with a can of tomatoes. I ask him "Hey Mr.Pete you need any help", he says to me "No no no kid Im fine im fine". So I brush it off and head about on my way. Fast forward a few hours later Im on my way home. See a bunch of ambulances around Mr.Peterson's house. Come to find out Mr.Peterson had cancer and he is dead now and he left behind two 5 year old twins who will have no dad now and will probably grow up all fucked up and crazy and develop heroin habits. RIP mr peterson you were always my *****


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^ dude died like a bitch if u ask me
just sayin


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

I hurt my wrist last weekend now these vicodin got ya boy tired all day long. pills are so strong i dont see how this could be a lifestyle for anyone


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ICEE said:


> I hurt my wrist last weekend


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Working out without my bench and bars... dafuq cut out half of my sh*t today because of this...

In a week or two Im spending 1k on equipment, I shall never have this problem again.



ICEE said:


> I hurt my wrist last weekend now these vicodin got ya boy tired all day long. pills are so strong i dont see how this could be a lifestyle for anyone


Well not shocked considering the fact you have limp wrists.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Nah I was helping my girlfriends brother move and I f*cking hurt it somehow

I got real big hands boy







You know what they say big hands big c0ck


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

I was moving sh*t all week son from my own sh*t to friends sh*t, u need to lift brahh.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

bob351 said:


> I was moving sh*t all week son from my own sh*t to friends sh*t, u need to lift brahh.


I can lift 300lbs easily but i do weigh like 280 so ya.

I caught my wrist on a door a few times, trying to move his f*cking bed through this tiny ass door, we had to go sidewayz and sh*t

In high school for football my deadlift was 315 and my squat was 430. Fat boy be strong


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Yeah says the guy hurting his wrist moving house furniture.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

U can easily sprain your wrist, you ever heard of that sh*t?

Doctors do anything for money, I got like painkillers for people who dying. they are so hardcore man, if they knock me out im 6ft 6 280 i can only imagine someone smaller.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Listen brahh you're fragile better let the men do the moving next time.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

bob351 said:


> Listen brahh you're fragile better let the men do the moving next time.










the bedframe was so f*cking heavy man, it was oak. prolly around 1500 lbs


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ICEE said:


> I can lift 300lbs easily but i do weigh like 280 so ya.
> 
> I caught my wrist on a door a few times, trying to move his f*cking bed through this tiny ass door, we had to go sidewayz and sh*t
> 
> In high school for football my deadlift was 315 and my squat was 430. Fat boy be strong


i call bullshit on all that
you're the type of guy who sweats from peeling an orange you fat disgusting cottage cheese legged piece of sh*t


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Central said:


> I can lift 300lbs easily but i do weigh like 280 so ya.
> 
> I caught my wrist on a door a few times, trying to move his f*cking bed through this tiny ass door, we had to go sidewayz and sh*t
> 
> In high school for football my deadlift was 315 and my squat was 430. Fat boy be strong


i call bullshit on all that
you're the type of guy who sweats from peeling an orange you fat disgusting cottage cheese legged piece of sh*t
[/quote]

I was the best lineman of all time.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

What skills are required to be a lineman other than being able to eat copious amounts of food and store it as fat.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

bob351 said:


> What skills are required to be a lineman other than being able to eat copious amounts of food and store it as fat.


stand your ground, and pancake nigguuhss


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

We all know your a hockey fan, Im not at all but I do give them guys props for bustin their ass


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

sh*t that pissed me off today. dat feel when you're the only one at work so you have to hold your post and you have to poop real bad. im fartin up a tsunami over here
been yoyo'ing this sh*t for over an hour


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

You know whats funny? This happens every year. In like late Feb and March Im all like "wooooo spring round the corner cant wait", and now that this bastard is here its like GTFO. The sun is shining in my bedroom at 5:50am. I sneeze all during may until my body gets used to the f*cking plants, trees, grass again. Everybody is out doing there thing and loving life and Im still Danny the emo T. Spring/summer y;all wooooooo


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Danny Tanner said:


> You know whats funny? This happens every year. In like late Feb and March Im all like "wooooo spring round the corner cant wait", and now that this bastard is here its like GTFO. The sun is shining in my bedroom at 5:50am. I sneeze all during may until my body gets used to the f*cking plants, trees, grass again. Everybody is out doing there thing and loving life and Im still Danny the emo T. Spring/summer y;all wooooooo


I've never had allergies, but my friends who do complain about that sh*t all spring. get fucked n00bs


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I only have them bad for the first week or two of all the sh*t thats starting to grow in may. Around June im pretty much immune


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i feel u danny. although im lucky so far this year. no excessive sneezing. just itchy eyes. but i feel you. the one thing i hate...truly hate...REALLY HATE...is when it warms up all the little asshole people come out with their loud music, parties, loud cars/bikes and piss me off day and night. i love how winter makes the world stfu


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Central said:


> i feel u danny. although im lucky so far this year. no excessive sneezing. just itchy eyes. but i feel you. the one thing i hate...truly hate...REALLY HATE...is when it warms up all the little asshole people come out with their loud music, parties, loud cars/bikes and piss me off day and night. i love how winter makes the world stfu


i bump my sh*t in the winter too... also who doesn't love partys with hot bitches and love cars and bikes







get the f*ck out bro, thats the life


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Never had allergies this year I'm fucked, sneezing and sh*t all the time... shits fucked...

I like spring and summer but I much prefer fall and winter.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

bob351 said:


> Never had allergies this year I'm fucked, sneezing and sh*t all the time... shits fucked...
> 
> I like spring and summer but I much prefer fall and winter.


im so opposite from you guys, even tho im fat i strive in the warm weather, i love it when its 90 or 100 out. Im such a p*ssy when its cold out, literally I hate life in the winter


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

I do love it though, universities are finishing and warm enough for hugeeee outdoor jams. Also a warm st patties day is f*cking insane, take what happened in london last year.

Every season has its advantages, couldn't live without any of them really.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ICEE said:


> i feel u danny. although im lucky so far this year. no excessive sneezing. just itchy eyes. but i feel you. the one thing i hate...truly hate...REALLY HATE...is when it warms up all the little asshole people come out with their loud music, parties, loud cars/bikes and piss me off day and night. i love how winter makes the world stfu


i bump my sh*t in the winter too... also who doesn't love partys with hot bitches and love cars and bikes







get the f*ck out bro, thats the life
[/quote]
when you work (something youve never done) and have to listen to #REMOVED# blasting music or getting woken up hours before you have to get up for work (again, something you dont do) parties tend to have a different vibe. not talking about saturday night...im talking about faggits on the week day nights who have no common courtesy (you)


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

how do you figure me out so easily? I show no respect to nobody any day of the week.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Icee?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Yeah working just basically kills your spirit and lust for life. Bob stay in school for as long as you can, and ICEE whatever it is you do keep on doing it. I wonder which shithole I will be installing a furnace in tommorow? Im basically in a haze too from all of the allergy pills I've taken.

What are you guys going to do this summer to brighten up your weeks? Im planning on getting out there on weekends and taking up kayaking, canoeing, or something.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ive already been going hiking and cooking out with the gf weekly. i get outside and stay outside every chance i get. thats what makes working beautiful days away bareable. f*ck work. but u gotta make $$$$


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Danny Tanner said:


> Yeah working just basically kills your spirit and lust for life. Bob stay in school for as long as you can, and ICEE whatever it is you do keep on doing it. I wonder which shithole I will be installing a furnace in tommorow? Im basically in a haze too from all of the allergy pills I've taken.
> 
> What are you guys going to do this summer to brighten up your weeks? Im planning on getting out there on weekends and taking up kayaking, canoeing, or something.


I bought my first house 2 months ago and I can't wait to move in. Planning on going to the beach a lot this summer and just relaxing with my gf as much as possible, she just graduated this past weekend and I can't even explain how proud her family was of her. I was proud too but damn man, she had to feel amazing. My gf is so smart and hot and perfect and I dont even work anymore and am lazy as f*ck also just bumming around smoking all day. Hopefully when I move I get motivation to be productive, around here in Detroit I got the same old friends who dropped outta high school and are trying to hit me up to smoke on the daily.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I went on a 3 hour hike last week near bobs way. I seriously want to go check out Alaska this summer too



ICEE said:


> Yeah working just basically kills your spirit and lust for life. Bob stay in school for as long as you can, and ICEE whatever it is you do keep on doing it. I wonder which shithole I will be installing a furnace in tommorow? Im basically in a haze too from all of the allergy pills I've taken.
> 
> What are you guys going to do this summer to brighten up your weeks? Im planning on getting out there on weekends and taking up kayaking, canoeing, or something.


I bought my first house 2 months ago and I can't wait to move in. Planning on going to the beach a lot this summer and just relaxing with my gf as much as possible, she just graduated this past weekend and I can't even explain how proud her family was of her. I was proud too but damn man, she had to feel amazing. My gf is so smart and hot and perfect and I dont even work anymore and am lazy as f*ck also just bumming around smoking all day. Hopefully when I move I get motivation to be productive, around here in Detroit I got the same old friends who dropped outta high school and are trying to hit me up to smoke on the daily.
[/quote]

You sound like a typical black.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Pshh My gf graduated college nig boy, not high school


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Cottage almost every weekend, at the cottage drinking, fishing, girls, bbq, vids if its raining or 4am, boating and seadoos.

When in the city either downtown at the clubs or relaxing at home watching some baseball drinking beers with a few friends and ordering pizza.

I am trying to stay in school as long as possible but its not cheap lol.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

/wishes he had bobs life

Bob probably has the best outlook on life. I cant wait until the real world slaps a dose of reality in his face, but knowing him he will just snort a line of coke and march into the real world like a boss and anal f*ck it and become a true champion that we all know and love. Bob do coke, do coke, bob, more coke.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

On topic, sh*t that pisses me off: My gf's family asking me what im doing with my life am I working etc etc, then them saying I'm sorry about your Mom. Look you motherfkers, you've told me sorry about my mom since we met and that was 3 years ago, its got a little old now. Also you asian fkers I dont really like sushi, well I do but not the kind you eat so stop trying to make the fat kid taste test everything, also hows it feel to know 10 inches of white meat goes in your daughter on the daily sir ching woo, or her father. But forreal, my gf is 10 outta 10 but her family definately hates that im white, or maybe its that im fat, or maybe its cuz im a pothead or maybe jut maybe they wanted their daughter to marry a asian.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Never... just pump iron.

Im telling you working out and sh*t has really helped me, even the heavy drinking has been cut back lately to once every two weeks.

White guys especially 6' tall white dudes with little asian girls 9/10 times means they have a tiny penis.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

bob351 said:


> Never... just pump iron.
> 
> Im telling you working out and sh*t has really helped me, even the heavy drinking has been cut back lately to once every two weeks.


ive seen your physiche, its small man. great that your working out, but you still a p*ssy


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Its not because you are white. White = master race.

If she's Asian, she probably comes from a family that stresses acheiving high and excelling in everything - which you dont.

Also because you are fat, according to the great 14th century Shing Tzu Hanh in Asian culture, fat means you move slow, like ankle of ailing tortoise. And the fact that you smoke weed doesnt help your overall attractiveness.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Danny Tanner said:


> Its not because you are white. White = master race.
> 
> If she's Asian, she probably comes from a family that stresses acheiving high and excelling in everything - which you dont.
> 
> Also because you are fat, according to the great 14th century Shing Tzu Hanh in Asian culture, fat means you move slow, like ankle of ailing tortoise. And the fact that you smoke weed doesnt help your overall attractiveness.


they stress that more then ever, asian culture is retarded, im taking their daughter with me to Florida, hopefully they never come visit, if they do their staying in a hotel


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

ICEE said:


> Never... just pump iron.
> 
> Im telling you working out and sh*t has really helped me, even the heavy drinking has been cut back lately to once every two weeks.


ive seen your physiche, its small man. great that your working out, but you still a p*ssy
[/quote]
Hence my working out... not as small anymore although I have a long way to go... in two years I will be jacked.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

None of you bros are fat so you dont know what its like being the fat guy at a get together with food. O here david try this try this try that, its like come on u fucks, im fat i know how to eat, no im not trying every little side dish and sh*t just because im fat so get the fuk outta here ill eat what I want. Srs her family is the worst.... they make me try all this asian sh*t, then i gotta sit on the toilet the rest of the night when I get home.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ICEE said:


> On topic, sh*t that pisses me off: My gf's family asking me what im doing with my life am I working etc etc


see thats why i call BS on your being rich. if you had a few million (which you claim to have) her parents would be like "YOU MARRY WHITE BOY NOW, WHITE BOY HAVE MONEY!"
you're obviously exactly what we all know you are. fat, unemployed with limited monthly assistance (welfare) and a small inheritance from your mom. in 10 years you'll achieve your greatest goal (night manager at perkins)


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

so true @gingermike


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Central said:


> On topic, sh*t that pisses me off: My gf's family asking me what im doing with my life am I working etc etc


see thats why i call BS on your being rich. if you had a few million (which you claim to have) her parents would be like "YOU MARRY WHITE BOY NOW, WHITE BOY HAVE MONEY!"
you're obviously exactly what we all know you are. fat, unemployed with limited monthly assistance (welfare) and a small inheritance from your mom. in 10 years you'll achieve your greatest goal (night manager at perkins)
[/quote]

I wont work in my life thats how set I am, like I said they ask me what I do etc etc and then I have to remind them about my mom, and then they say their sorry. Its like they always forget my mom died and its quite annoying. And half her family don't even know me, her grandparents live in China and visited one time and sh*t dude they know 0 engrish.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

"King of the Hill: Icees' Livin' Large (#8.21)" (2004)

Khan: Why do they call you Lucky? 
Lucky: True story: I was at Costco one day and all of a sudden, nature called. Yelled is more like it. So I high-tailed into the John and there's some sensitive guy changing his little boy's diaper on one of them baby ironin' boards, and don't you know, I slipped on pee-pee and broke two vertebrae which had to be fused together. I'm in constant pain, but by God I got me a $53,000 settlement. 
Elvin: This son' bitch is never gonna have to work another day in his life.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

sh*t that pissed me off today
i physically sweated due to hot weather the first time this year
fin


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Bawb2u said:


> "King of the Hill: Icees' Livin' Large (#8.21)" (2004)
> 
> Khan: Why do they call you Lucky?
> Lucky: True story: I was at Costco one day and all of a sudden, nature called. Yelled is more like it. So I high-tailed into the John and there's some sensitive guy changing his little boy's diaper on one of them baby ironin' boards, and don't you know, I slipped on pee-pee and broke two vertebrae which had to be fused together. I'm in constant pain, but by God I got me a $53,000 settlement.
> Elvin: This son' bitch is never gonna have to work another day in his life.










this nikka finally posted


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

things that pissed me off today. tings. 
#donmillz
#earlybrah


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

it pisses me off how much i f*cking love this song f*cking love it , it makes me so f*cking happy when i listen to it


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

hard to say whats pissing my off today when this is my celebratory 24,000th post
24,000 bits of wisdom.
24,000 statements of truth.
24,000 times i have enlightened you all.
you are welcome


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

sh*t that pissed me off today
check this sh*t ya'll...pull up a mother fuckin seat cause its about to get the realist type of real in hur...
yo...i hit 24,000 posts and not a single mother fuckin one of you bishes (excpet danny) gave me money or gifts
DAFUQ!!!!!
shits about to get real violent in someones asshole opening if i dont get props RIGHT FUCKIN NEAAAAOEOOEEEWWWW!!!!!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Brahh its 24k since when do we celebrate every 1000 posts after 10k? ****** u stooopid.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

bob stfu with ur 10k, its like u were never even on pfury for a few years


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

well If I hadn't taken a few year hiatus from the site I would be higher, but I was getting higher in real life.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

bitch a simple congrats would have done. now im gonna find you in real life and deep anally rape you...in real...fuc*ing...liiiife


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Good thing I have my anal trap in place.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

bro, f*ck the trap. im finding you in the early early morning when you're out cold in bed...and its going in.........dry


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

way too much **** in this thread now


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Good thing my anus is always lubed just incase.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

FYUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK

leafs gave it their all in overtime, dominated but got fucked on a lucky shot... fuckkkkkkk down 3-1 in the series against the one f*cking team that can beat us

f*cking heartbroken right now and pissed off.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

boston strong


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

lol that guy got so much flak from that sign
ay, we'll be the bigger men and walk away...WALK...away


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

too soon

%^^^^^^


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

bostons really got a leg up on toronto tho
if this keeps up this series will be a 'blow out'
bostons offense is really 'exploding' recently


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Toronto will never win anything, Hockey Or Baseball


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

so many **** have their homes decorated with leafs flags, all of the cars have leafs flags, im seeing flags everywhere- the whole city was basically alive with the leafs support - too bad the leafs are a shitty team that will always let the city down no matter what, good thing im not into sports

what was jokes though yesterday i was listening to 102.1 EDGE and some boston radio show called in to talk sh*t about the toronto stronger and they were trying to diss canada and the nikka was like "we think of you as america north" and my nikka was like to them "we think of you as mexico south" i was driving i was like HELLLLLLLLLLL NAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Danny Tanner said:


> so many **** have their homes decorated with leafs flags, all of the cars have leafs flags, im seeing flags everywhere- the whole city was basically alive with the leafs support - too bad the leafs are a shitty team that will always let the city down no matter what, good thing im not into sports
> 
> what was jokes though yesterday i was listening to 102.1 EDGE and some boston radio show called in to talk sh*t about the toronto stronger and they were trying to diss canada and the nikka was like "we think of you as america north" and my nikka was like to them "we think of you as mexico south" i was driving i was like HELLLLLLLLLLL NAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


80% of those people bought the Leafs flags after they made the playoffs... that just how it goes homie.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

you guys sound like cleveland with your sports teams that get you excited only to let you down in the end.
i feel your pain brahs
#TORONTOSTRONG


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> what was jokes though yesterday i was listening to 102.1 EDGE and some boston radio show called in to talk sh*t about the toronto stronger and they were trying to diss canada and the nikka was like "we think of you as america north" and my nikka was like to them "we think of you as mexico south" i was driving i was like HELLLLLLLLLLL NAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

sh*t that pisses me off today: My aqhu crew thinks im some slob that doesnt do sh*t, I do get dressed and go to fancy wine and dine, and I do have some class about me.







bros f*ck off


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Shut the f*ck up you look like a World Of WarCraft champion or one of those brony type people. Fagg0t.

/loves it when they call ICEE big poppa

You have some class. You sit at home all day and smoke weed and wake up at 6pm. You are no better than the blacks in Detroit living off welfare.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

#REMOVED#







Before I blast you with my gat, something blacks in Detroit living off welfare wish they had


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ICEE said:


> #REMOVED#
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well this statement proved me wrong. icee is obviously a well spoken, educated man of class. not at all what we all thought


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

sh*t that pissed me off today... People saying they would like to thank god for all he has gave them... bitch thank your parents


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

for sure icee! couldnt agree with you more








how mom doing these days?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Central said:


> for sure icee! couldnt agree with you more
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sh*t that pissed me off today.. not that


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

sh*t that pissed me off today is pretty simple. started the day with a craptastic runny nose that turned into a mini fever and a never ending nose run, now its moving into my chest where i feel a rough ass cough coming on tonight and keeping me drowsy as f*ck. 
thanks mother nature for all the illness you f*cking whore slut bitch


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

I haven't been sick all year and im in worse shape then you


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

thats cause you never leave your house. easy to avoid germs when youre a morbidly obese shut-in


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Central said:


> thats cause you never leave your house. easy to avoid germs when youre a morbidly obese shut-in


i probably leave my house more then you... i got so much free time


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

sh*t that pissed me off today. icees filthy lies


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

i go outside bro, fat people love to eat


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i just got the image of you grazing on grass in front lawns.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Central said:


> i just got the image of you grazing on grass in front lawns.


that is legit hilarious


----------



## rusty13 (Feb 22, 2013)

People who cant get off the phone and drive!!! If only i could be a serial kiler for a day it would be lovely!!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

rusty13 said:


> People who cant get off the phone and drive!!! If only i could be a serial kiler for a day it would be lovely!!


sounds like the plot to that new movie "the purge"
i feel you though. one thing that pisses me off more...not using turn signals and just slowing wayyyyyyyy down almost to a stop when turning into a drive. awful habit


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

rusty13 said:


> People who cant get off the phone and drive!!! If only i could be a serial kiler for a day it would be lovely!!


you can totally do it broo.... just dont get caught


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Another thing that pisses me off is when you order a sub or a sandwich and the clerk replies.."would you like some fries with that?"...I'm like..."Bitch, did I ask for any fries?!"...Her: "Um, no."...Me:.."Well, alright then!"...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

WOW bahahahahah mericans are so fat they get Fries with their subs bahahahahahahahah i have never heard of that fat fat f*cking fat americans


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Danny Tanner said:


> WOW bahahahahah mericans are so fat they get Fries with their subs bahahahahahahahah i have never heard of that fat fat f*cking fat americans


that is why I don't get fries, DT!..Trying to keep my calories in check...but occasionally I will do onion rings!...


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

America is pure fail, after winning so long all they have left is fail.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

bob351 said:


> America is pure fail, after winning so long all they have left is fail.


but we are still superior to you guys in hockey!!...







>







in









once again, Lord's Stanley Cup will remain in the USA!...









Don't give me that bullshit about Canadian players on American teams!...they chose to come to play in America because we are far better than Kannaduh!...More $$$, more places, more things to do!...that is why they leave your shithole of a country and come to a real country like the good ole US of A!!!...


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Enjoy that thought.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

/gets chips with his sandwiches


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

sh*t that pissed me off: Seeing Manny try to argue with Canadians, look bro their from Canada your never gonna win


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

ICEE said:


> sh*t that pissed me off: Seeing Manny try to argue with Canadians, look bro their from Canada your never gonna win


Legit point, brah!...







...but someone has to defend our honor!...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

we have no honor...all america can hope for is to get taken over by china or someone with some actual vision greater then our $5 footlong yolo culture


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

its so true


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

it really disgusts me now. i feel like ive gotten decades older over the last few years. unfortunately for my sanity im a history addict. american history is for lack of a better word...inspirational. epic...and i step outside, go to my job dealing with the general public and dozens of coworkers and i ask myself..."where did the pride go? where hides the american of old who bled red white and blue...where are you patriot? wheres the men who stormed normandy because their country asked them to...the men who built the empire state building. where are the men who banded and drove the mighty english empire from these shores?"

that man has been replaced by a boy. that man is now a child in mens bodies who ask "wheres my fair share? wheres my assistance? i want it but i dont wanna work for it"

we are long overdue for baptism by fire. our steeled resolve has rusted and weakened. once again america must be put to the flame to resolve this. and perhaps, if we are re-forged and re-made the days of white kids sagging their pants to their knee caps and honey boo boo bullshit will be an abrupt and obscene memory we ought not forget and replaced by the 'man' that no longer walks these lands.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

^^^.....


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> it really disgusts me now. i feel like ive gotten decades older over the last few years. unfortunately for my sanity im a history addict. american history is for lack of a better word...inspirational. epic...and i step outside, go to my job dealing with the general public and dozens of coworkers and i ask myself..."where did the pride go? where hides the american of old who bled red white and blue...where are you patriot? wheres the men who stormed normandy because their country asked them to...the men who built the empire state building. where are the men who banded and drove the mighty english empire from these shores?"
> 
> that man has been replaced by a boy. that man is now a child in mens bodies who ask "wheres my fair share? wheres my assistance? i want it but i dont wanna work for it"
> 
> we are long overdue for baptism by fire. our steeled resolve has rusted and weakened. once again america must be put to the flame to resolve this. and perhaps, if we are re-forged and re-made the days of white kids sagging their pants to their knee caps and honey boo boo bullshit will be an abrupt and obscene memory we ought not forget and replaced by the 'man' that no longer walks these lands.


Best thing you ever wrote.

You want to see the problem, look at all the new stuff everyone has to have. We've been lied to by corporations that tell us that owning the NEWEST BIG THING is the most important thing in the world and it's worth sacrificing all your time, energy and money to have. It's worth sacrificing all your time and effort for a new generation to discover the wonders of "Gomer Pyle" on their brand new, 1/2" larger than the one they got rid of because it's too small tablet.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Bawb2u said:


> It's worth sacrificing all your time and effort for a new generation to discover the wonders of "Gomer Pyle" on their brand new, 1/2" larger than the one they got rid of because it's too small tablet.


never truer words written right here. spot on bawb....
im fortunate enough to have grown up before cell phones and internet and have the fondest memories of running around til sundown with the other neighborhood kids (many of who i still remain close to). it saddens me seeing all these kids with these 'pocket computers' staying "socially connected". thats the irony of it all. everyone thinks being on facebook, twitter, etc is being social...couldnt be further from the truth.

i found when i deleted my facebook 3-4 years ago i started hearing from and seeing quite a few people more often. it was way too easy to just chat online or leave a post and feel like your job is done here. really dumbs down the human feel. kids grow up now with no face to face skills. 
maybe im just turning into typical "older generation" guy. but whatever...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> we have no honor...all america can hope for is to get taken over by china or someone with some actual vision greater then our $5 footlong yolo culture


HAHAHAHA


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> It's worth sacrificing all your time and effort for a new generation to discover the wonders of "Gomer Pyle" on their brand new, 1/2" larger than the one they got rid of because it's too small tablet.


never truer words written right here. spot on bawb....
im fortunate enough to have grown up before cell phones and internet and have the fondest memories of running around til sundown with the other neighborhood kids (many of who i still < SNIP> 
maybe im just turning into typical "older generation" guy. but whatever...
[/quote]

I'm 55, so I was a grown ass man before the internet came around. I actually feel bad for you guys in some ways. Don't get me wrong, I f-king hate getting old, so I'd kill you and take your minutes if I could but I don't see anyone having fun anymore. If I was 25 now, my ass wouldn't be online. f*ck, let's be honest. I'm in a situation right now taking care of my 85 year old mother until she dies. I have no idea when, so my life is in total limbo but when she does pass, if I survive the broken heart, I'll be off the internet, living.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

god bless you bawb.








its not easy caring for an ailing parent. did that when i was a teenager. dad passed after 3 year battle with cancer when i was 16. grew up fast fulfilling a promise to be the man of the house when he was too weak to be, and to take care of mom after he was gone. to this day i feel like i missed a lot of bullshit good times some others got to do when i was trying to be strong and pretend like i wasnt confused and scared to hell. but glad i had the opportunity to step up in a strange way.
but it taught me a valuable lesson. i thank god for every day, rain or shine, stuck at work or healthy or sick. i got 2 arms, 2 legs and a sound mind. something others would kill to have.

your "get out and live life"...damn good advice. ill be on the beach sun up to sundown tomorrow grilling and swimming with my girlfriend.

god speed to you and yours sir


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Theirs a beach in Cleveland







NIce joke son.......

sh*t that pissed me off today: Central praising a obviously false god


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Bawb2u said:


> It's worth sacrificing all your time and effort for a new generation to discover the wonders of "Gomer Pyle" on their brand new, 1/2" larger than the one they got rid of because it's too small tablet.


never truer words written right here. spot on bawb....
im fortunate enough to have grown up before cell phones and internet and have the fondest memories of running around til sundown with the other neighborhood kids (many of who i still < SNIP> 
maybe im just turning into typical "older generation" guy. but whatever...
[/quote]

I'm 55, so I was a grown ass man before the internet came around. I actually feel bad for you guys in some ways. Don't get me wrong, I f-king hate getting old, so I'd kill you and take your minutes if I could but I don't see anyone having fun anymore. If I was 25 now, my ass wouldn't be online. f*ck, let's be honest. I'm in a situation right now taking care of my 85 year old mother until she dies. I have no idea when, so my life is in total limbo but when she does pass, if I survive the broken heart, I'll be off the internet, living.
[/quote]

Damn, you got me beat Bawb!..I'm 42 and thought I was the old fart around here!..







...I know what you are going through because I took care of Dad until he passed away in 2004!...I did the cooking, cleaning, and laundry and took him to all of his doctor appointments while still working and paying bills!..It was f*cking stressful to say the least!..He was a veteran, having served in Korea, and served on the USS Murray and USS Gyatt (two destroyers) but he was a double amputee in a wheelchair from diabetes!...







...so first and foremost, I want to commend you for taking care of mom!..that's old school right there!...not like nowadays where you see kids talk back to their parents, sass them, and curse at them!..Don't even get me started on that!...







...but like Central said, when we were younger, we weren't post whoring on fish forums, we were out chasing p*ssy!..Didn't always catch it but damn the chase is the fun part!..


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Da Manster I dont give a sh*t it was 1983 and there was no innanet', but you got ZERO p*ssy anyways. And even if you did it was probably a -1/10 Merican' Sweatback you trolled out of her midnight shift at KFC or something.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Danny Tanner said:


> Da Manster I dont give a sh*t it was 1983 and there was no innanet', but you got ZERO p*ssy anyways. And even if you did it was probably a -1/10 Merican' Sweatback you trolled out of her midnight shift at KFC or something.


bitch, I get more p*ssy on accident then you do on purpose!...







...all you've done your whole life is post whore on fish forums on the internet!...congrats for your accomplishments!..or lack thereof!....you have no life, loser!...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

manny has spoken
hey heres one quikie post before i go

sh*t that pisses me off today. having plans to spend all day at the beach in the sun and i wake up, clouds move in and all of a sudden plans get postponed to the point where its midday and now im wondering if im gonna leave this god forsaken house before my craptastic 6 day work week starts

either way im leavin soon to grab rallys


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> Da Manster I dont give a sh*t it was 1983 and there was no innanet', but you got ZERO p*ssy anyways. And even if you did it was probably a -1/10 Merican' Sweatback you trolled out of her midnight shift at KFC or something.



















My hair is all tangled up from the f*cking boat, forgot a hair elastic and thus my hair was blowing around and now is a mess.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Danny Tanner said:


> Da Manster I dont give a sh*t it was 1983 and there was no innanet', but you got ZERO p*ssy anyways. And even if you did it was probably a -1/10 Merican' Sweatback you trolled out of her midnight shift at KFC or something.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

bob351 said:


> Da Manster I dont give a sh*t it was 1983 and there was no innanet', but you got ZERO p*ssy anyways. And even if you did it was probably a -1/10 Merican' Sweatback you trolled out of her midnight shift at KFC or something.



















My hair is all tangled up from the f*cking boat, forgot a hair elastic and thus my hair was blowing around and now is a mess.
[/quote]

another f*cking loser!..a goddamn Jew constantly sucking off a ************ on a fish forum!...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

sits back and watches fight


----------



## Lester (Aug 2, 2012)

sh*t that pissed me off today..

My company NCA - not certified accountant.
She thinks she own the whole damn farking company...

poking her nose into everyone and every single thing in the company from It issues , project engineering design and.. right till the type of toilet paper to be use and what time to use the loo.

I think she is sick.. very sick..

Anyone encounter these type of sicko before. ???


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^ yes sir
ive met a few people who privy themselves someone of importance when they have a low level/expendable position. i think its a pride issue with that type of person. "i have a shitty job so i might as well act the part i want". 
all you can do is smile and know that everyone else shares in your annoyance.










work is slow as sh*t today btw


----------



## Lester (Aug 2, 2012)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> ^ yes sir
> ive met a few people who privy themselves someone of importance when they have a low level/expendable position. i think its a pride issue with that type of person. "i have a shitty job so i might as well act the part i want".
> all you can do is smile and know that everyone else shares in your annoyance.
> 
> ...


Hi sir,

I totally agree with you ...

currently no one talk to her.. everyone just keep to themselves with her presence is around..
All the engineers and other staffs just find excuses not to be in the office . having secret meet up beer session behind her back. totally leaving her out of the family. We guys have so much fun with out her, can't she see it or she knows already ?

A friend of mine who is a doctor phase it as a type of depression in layman term. A type of illness where a person require others to confirm her existence thus giving her the confidence to confirm what she is doing is right and she can go on. A very normal illness in a small city packed with rocket high working numbers of working people.

She wasn't married which I can see the reasons why. How on earth would a guy want a lady which is too over control.. example.. you are only to wear red underwear or that blue shirt only ?

Lolx.. anyway , may she realize and not go deeper into her "illness" totally pissed me off..


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

^^...Is she HAWT, Lester?...and does she wear panties?...does she flirt with the guys?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

You have never been laid have you.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i know this is sh*t that pissed you off thread but that just made my day


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

bob351 said:


> You have never been laid have you.


Da manster gets more p*ssy by accident than you do on purpose. He's lmaoing at your life right now.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

bob351 said:


> You have never been laid have you.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

bob351 said:


> You have never been laid have you.


more times than you have or ever will, you fuckin' ****!...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

this thread is so hateful its amazing


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

^^...yeah, lettin' the hate flow through feels good bro!..it rocks like a KILLER DWARFS concert!...







...I can feel your anger!!...no more nice guy for me...sh*t just got real...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

sh*t that pissed me off today...getting home from work. literally just getting outta the shower and shaving and looking at the clock seeing 10pm
really?........................really?.......................

fml


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Danny Tanner said:


> You have never been laid have you.


Da manster gets more *p*ssy by accident* than you do on purpose. He's lmaoing at your life right now.
[/quote]

I'm trying to figure out what that means. So, what he's going for anal and misses? How do you get p*ssy by accident?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Bawb2u said:


> You have never been laid have you.


Da manster gets more *p*ssy by accident* than you do on purpose. He's lmaoing at your life right now.
[/quote]

I'm trying to figure out what that means. So, what he's going for anal and misses? How do you get p*ssy by accident?
[/quote]

In other words, women come up to me...I don't go to them!...


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

sh*t that pissed me off today: The Miami Heat getting destroyed in the Finals.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

ICEE said:


> sh*t that pissed me off today: The Miami Heat getting destroyed in the Finals.


I tried to tell you David but you didn't listen!..


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Da said:


> You have never been laid have you.


Da manster gets more *p*ssy by accident* than you do on purpose. He's lmaoing at your life right now.
[/quote]

I'm trying to figure out what that means. So, what he's going for anal and misses? How do you get p*ssy by accident?
[/quote]

In other words, women come up to me...I don't go to them!...








[/quote]

shieeeeeeeeettttttttttttttttttt


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i know this is a vent thread but everytime i come here i laugh my ass off








god bless this thread and all of its bitter angry members who partake

p.s.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Its my thread. So please post "sick thread danny" everytime you march in.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Sick thread, brah!...







..but not sicker than my music thread which already has eclipsed 1,000+ views!!...translation: I'm a kick ass DJ and people be rockin' with Da' Manster!...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

/refuses to click either of those music threads. if i wanted to look at youtube sh*t...oh i dunno...id go to youtube?
also its slower then whale sh*t waiting for the page to load.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> /refuses to click either of those music threads. if i wanted to look at youtube sh*t...oh i dunno...id go to youtube?
> also its slower then whale sh*t waiting for the page to load.


that is why I post the videos one at a time!..If you have high speed internet (which I assume most of us do in this day and age) then they should load real quickly...the only page that is slow is the first one because Bryce posted like 100 videos in one post and that consumes bandwidth and takes forever to download.

PS...well if you aren't watching them, somebody sure as hell is!...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I didnt even see one frank zappa in your thread da man all gay pop songs



Da said:


> /refuses to click either of those music threads. if i wanted to look at youtube sh*t...oh i dunno...id go to youtube?
> also its slower then whale sh*t waiting for the page to load.


that is why I post the videos one at a time!..If you have high speed internet (which I assume most of us do in this day and age) then they should load real quickly...the only page that is slow is the first one because Bryce posted like 100 videos in one post and that consumes bandwidth and takes forever to download.

PS...well if you aren't watching them, somebody sure as hell is!...








[/quote]

Fuckin stupid ass bryce


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Danny Tanner said:


> /refuses to click either of those music threads. if i wanted to look at youtube sh*t...oh i dunno...id go to youtube?
> also its slower then whale sh*t waiting for the page to load.


that is why I post the videos one at a time!..If you have high speed internet (which I assume most of us do in this day and age) then they should load real quickly...the only page that is slow is the first one because Bryce posted like 100 videos in one post and that consumes bandwidth and takes forever to download.

PS...well if you aren't watching them, somebody sure as hell is!...








[/quote]

Fuckin stupid ass bryce
[/quote]

I was never really a Frank Zappa fan...







...or dweezil zappa for that matter!..but like I've told you many times, you are free to post whatever music you like on there!...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

things that pissed me off today
EMOTIONS
#feelings
#feel
#dead_on_the_inside


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Staying on topic...Things that pissed me off today...so I'm trying to merge unto traffic on the highway and the damn car in front of me is going *SO SLOW!* and the brake lights are on!...well, I'm finally able to pass her and merge and sure enough it's some dumb bitch yapping away on her cell phone and not paying attention to the road!!...







...where's a cop when you need one!..It's a ticket here in Maryland if you get caught!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i hate people who multi task while driving. totally f*cking oblivious to anything and everything around them and absolutely not a care in the world for anyone else. driving isnt a right its a privilage. i swear if a cop tickets some dumb bitch for doing sh*t like that they should have their license revoked for a year. i get real dictatorish when it comes to the rules of the road. same applies for ASSHOOLLLESSSS driving 55 in the PASSING LANE

teechincally you shouldnt cruise in the passing lane at all. its there to get by not for your own personally f*cking lane you fat ass piece of sh*t soccer mom cum dumpster piece of human filth!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

technically*


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^ that pissed me off too. i seriously just punched my wall after getting corrected by dt and now i gotta go to the ER
bbl


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

LMAO @ DT and Mike!...









but yeah Mike...I agree...It angers the hell out of me too!...and people that drive slow in the left lane!...it makes you want to scream *GTFO!!!*


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Things that pissed me off today: Da Manster and Central being feggot pussys who I'd knock out in real life


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

if i can piss you off...it was a good day. i sincerely hope the raised blood pressure i induce in you causes you to have your inevitable heart attack earlier then youd otherwise have it. god speed on your exit from this earth you morbidly obese drug addict welfare snatching sock n sandle wearing dead mother unemployed piece of lebron sucking sh*t








#reunite_icee_with_his_mom


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

JK I don't even think about pfury at all today... was on a all night high binge, went to bed at 4pm and just woke up now


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ok...didnt think about pfury all today says the post that was made.........on pfury

things that piss me off. contradictions


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

No sh*t, in other words. I thought about it just now.

sh*t that pisses me off: Central and his childish mind


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i love you bro


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

and the thread has officially come full circle!...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I get pissed off and kind of turned on every time I think about the 40+ species of bacteria breeding in the sweat under one of ICEE's fat rolls in the hot Florida sun.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Danny Tanner said:


> I get pissed off and kind of turned on every time I think about the 40+ species of bacteria breeding in the sweat under one of ICEE's fat rolls in the hot Florida sun.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^ HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAH that smiley


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

what is that in its mouth


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

obviously a sausage/hotdog. looks like a paranoid dog who just grabbed human food off the table (sausage) and heard keys jiggling at the front door and is now in a panic "DO I EAT IT OR PUT IT BACK, DO I EAT IT OR PUT IT BACK?!?!?!?!"


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> obviously a sausage/hotdog. looks like a paranoid dog who just grabbed human food off the table (sausage) and heard keys jiggling at the front door and is now in a panic "DO I EAT IT OR PUT IT BACK, DO I EAT IT OR PUT IT BACK?!?!?!?!"


actually, it's his tongue...It's supposed to be a "yikes" emoticon!...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## Lester (Aug 2, 2012)

Da said:


> ^^...Is she HAWT, Lester?...and does she wear panties?...does she flirt with the guys?


I dun know if she does.. even if she dun.. dun think any one would be interested lolx...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

sh*t that pissed me off today. work. nuff said
/fades away into the mist


----------



## rusty13 (Feb 22, 2013)

Damn it I pissed myself off today!!!Tryin to post on the music thread!!Ha Ha!!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Stuff that Icee pissed off today: Da Manster


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

sh*t that pissed me off today. watching the copius amount of hot women walk by my department today and not being able to fap because coworkers were here. some of these women...god...f*cking DAMNNNNNNNNNNN...dem asses
dem titties and dem asses


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

^^..this guy is very confused...He hates black people and is racist, but yet acts like a ****** listening to gangsta music, hip hop, and all that jazz!...









Edit: that was directed at ICEE since Central and I both posted at the same time and he beat me to the punch!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Go volunteerly get plowed by firefighters u fuckin feggot.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

bob351 said:


>


Sad thing is, that wasn't even remotely funny!...You are a weak minded fool who gets easily amused!...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

bahahahahah manny got owned by icee


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

bahahahahah DT got owned by icee


----------



## Yeges (May 27, 2013)

What pisses me off..every summer is the amount of cyclist in the town. They seem to think they can do whatever they want whenever they want. Today, there was a couple who thought they could ride right down the middle of the road....I don't think I would have been as annoyed if they would have been trying to speed up, but nah, they were just moseying along without a care in the world.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Yeges said:


> What pisses me off..every summer is the amount of cyclist in the town. They seem to think they can do whatever they want whenever they want. Today, there was a couple who thought they could ride right down the middle of the road....I don't think I would have been as annoyed if they would have been trying to speed up, but nah, they were just moseying along without a care in the world.


My town is the same way... They think they rule the road and can do whatever.

You turn infront of me on a bicycle, excuse me for not caring in my 1/2ton truck... and be thankful I was nice enough to use my horn, and not just smear you down the center line for a few blocks.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i absolutely cant stand that sh*t
yeah i get it...under article 8 section 43 of the national transportation and civilian highways blah blah blah act you have a legal right to be in the road...but lets put the law and technicalities aside and ask yourselves...what does common fuc**ng sense and courtesy tell you when youre pedaling 15mph in a 45mph street? because it would tell me "get the F over...all the way on the sidewalk"

but i guess thats what makes me different. carry on avid bicyclers


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> i absolutely cant stand that sh*t
> yeah i get it...under article 8 section 43 of the national transportation and civilian highways blah blah blah act you have a legal right to be in the road...but lets put the law and technicalities aside and ask yourselves...what does common fuc**ng sense and courtesy tell you when youre pedaling 15mph in a 45mph street? because it would tell me "get the F over...all the way on the sidewalk"
> 
> but i guess thats what makes me different. carry on avid bicyclers


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

spent the morning in the metroparks today before we went to training camp. i was walking across a bridge and turned around to see where my gf was and this asshole in a 10-speed zipped by so f*cking fast and close to me it scared the sh*t outta me. didnt even have the courtesy to tell me "passing on your right" or anything. out of reaction i shouted "WATCH OUT ASSHOLE!" the guy turned and looked at me like i was a dick and kept pedaling. 
swear to god man...hope that dick got t-boned by a truck down the road


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

I know the feeling...The vast majority of bikers are grade A asses who think they own the roads and have a total disrespect for traffic laws and especially mechanized vehicles!


----------



## Marshall1391 (Jun 13, 2013)

hate cyclists with a passion! im sure there responsible for 80% of RTA's...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Da said:


> mechanized vehicles!


dafuq?








what is this 1829? mechanized vehicles? might as well call cars 'self propelled horseless carriages'


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

the worst of all and I literally want to get out of my car and kill the bastards is when they run stop signs as if they aren't even there!..Talk about reckless and dangerous!!...I'm acutally surprised that the fatality rate amongst cyclists isn't even higher than it already is considering how absent minded and careless they are.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

same here manny. i love biking but i always bike on sidewalks and will always avoid people walking with a wide wide margin. you couldnt pay my to bike down a main drag with cars zipping by. sorry, i value my life and other peoples lives too. 
i havent biked in a long time but i bring that up so any pro-cyclist will see im not totally ignorant. biking is fun as hell. just gotta pick better places to do it then a 45mph zone


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> same here manny. i love biking but i always bike on sidewalks and will always avoid people walking with a wide wide margin. you couldnt pay my to bike down a main drag with cars zipping by. sorry, i value my life and other peoples lives too.
> i havent biked in a long time but i bring that up so any pro-cyclist will see im not totally ignorant. biking is fun as hell. just gotta pick better places to do it then a 45mph zone


totally agree with everything you just said here as I used to bike as well and adhered to the same rules as you did generally speaking!...


----------



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

AHAHAH! This cyclist thing was making me laugh









I used to be an avid Mtn Biker... still go... just not as often.

Funny thing is... on the trails and such.. I wave.... when I am driving...I HATE CYCLISTS!

Sometimes I just want to hold my door open on the way by and nail them.

But today... for the topic thread... I hate when I can't find the dang remote for the TV... UGH! couldn't watch the news or anything this AM!!!! I was waiting to hear how much the death toll went up in Baltimore over the weekend...lol...


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

^^...sad but true, Ray!...more homicides in Baltimore and DC and yet no one is making a fuss about that!...







...gee, I wonder why...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

....what happened in baltimore


----------



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

Its more like... what "Happens" in BMORE. people be shootin' up the city! Hence why I never go there unless it is a necessity...

Between all the tax crap with O'malley... and his anti-gun nonsense.... and the violent crime/killing rate going back up... MD is goin' to







.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

^^..no truer words have ever been spoken in the history of the internet!...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

thats a damn shame man. ive never been to either baltimore or d.c. and wanna go. historical cities. lotta cool stuff i wanna see around there. 
hey man, i live in cleveland im no stranger to city issues. its the people who live here. ill bite my tongue on this one but i think we all know whose to blame for ghettos and shitty neighborhoods.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

you've got to take the bitter with the sweet...every major city in the U.S. has it's ghetto and inner city areas in addition to the glamour and glitz upscale neighborhoods.


----------



## Marshall1391 (Jun 13, 2013)

THE f*cking ARMY!

they send you to the sh*t countries, with promises of fire fights and kinnetic tours, kicking down compounds and pullying the f*cking taliban from there holes...

they've kept me couped up in a camp for 3 f*cking months now, doing f*ck all but protecting the camp,lieing all the time 'you wont stag on till the end of july, that happened in early may, 'you wont have to move accomodation till atleast september' thats happening tonight on my very little down time... f*cking SNAPPPPPPPPPPED!


----------



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

Agree with Manster... There are nice areas of Baltimore... especially durring the day...lol... harbor is nice... and DC is great around the "mall" and the museums and statues and all.

BUT I cannot 100% agree with your statement: "every major city in the U.S. has it's ghetto and inner city areas in addition to the glamour and glitz upscale neighborhoods"... Detroit just sucks







But I know what you meant









Marshall - sorry to hear about your circumstances overseas... things can change in a split second over there tho (but you know that) I wish you the best man.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Marshall1391 said:


> THE f*cking ARMY!
> 
> they send you to the sh*t countries, with promises of fire fights and kinnetic tours, kicking down compounds and pullying the f*cking taliban from there holes...
> 
> they've kept me couped up in a camp for 3 f*cking months now, doing f*ck all but protecting the camp,lieing all the time 'you wont stag on till the end of july, that happened in early may, 'you wont have to move accomodation till atleast september' thats happening tonight on my very little down time... f*cking SNAPPPPPPPPPPED!


you know i must have misread and earlier post i thought you were on your way home? i wish i could offer some words of comfort man but it sounds like you're in a world of frustration. all i can say is go easy brother. one day at a time. stay safe and when you get back home youll be able to enjoy some much deserved freedom of choice again.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

RayW said:


> Agree with Manster... There are nice areas of Baltimore... especially durring the day...lol... harbor is nice... and DC is great around the "mall" and the museums and statues and all.
> 
> BUT I cannot 100% agree with your statement: "every major city in the U.S. has it's ghetto and inner city areas in addition to the glamour and glitz upscale neighborhoods"... Detroit just sucks
> 
> ...


Yeah, I know what you mean Ray!...I've never been to Detroit, but I have lived in the DMV my entire life and have been to Pittsburgh and Philly and the same goes for those two cities...good parts and bad parts...


----------



## Yeges (May 27, 2013)

Da said:


> ^^...sad but true, Ray!...more homicides in Baltimore and DC and yet no one is making a fuss about that!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd say give it a couple of weeks and they'll go bankrupt. Then, and only then, will they be all over the place. Another thing making me angry lately...why is it that people are now talking about Detroit being a hell hole?? That place has been the pit stain of the country for awhile now...no D.O. to fix that problem either.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

its cause detroits all over the news with the bankruptcy. detoits been forgotten by all. the city as long as ive been alive (32 years) has been hell. a once great city. a once rich. its a damn shame. im actually fasinated by detoit, how a city large enough to fit LA and Boston within its borders can be an endless horizon of ghetto. it makes me happy to live in cleveland...a city that gets a lot of national flak...at least were alive and well even if our river did catch on fire 50 years ago


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

yeges,
Where you from and/or currently living?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

people that don't use their damn turn signals!..I'm trying to make a right turn unto traffic but being considerate driver I don't want to cut off the car that is coming in my lane, only to have the asshole turn at the last second when I could have gone forward!..


----------



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

Yea, i only know about the detroit stuff because I have a buddy from there. So I have been ragging on him for years about how crappy it is..lol...

The blinker thing kills me too man. maybe its because I actually use mine... also probably cause I am a motorcycle rider and i signal way in advance with that thing so people hopefully see me.. i've nearly been run over more than a few times.

My other biggest gripe on the road that even plagued me today... MERGING! WTF is it that hard? why do you stop on the ramp when traffic is going 60mph! AHAHAH! use the gas pedal!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

RayW said:


> Yea, i only know about the detroit stuff because I have a buddy from there. So I have been ragging on him for years about how crappy it is..lol...
> 
> The blinker thing kills me too man. maybe its because I actually use mine... also probably cause I am a motorcycle rider and i signal way in advance with that thing so people hopefully see me.. i've nearly been run over more than a few times.
> 
> *My other biggest gripe on the road that even plagued me today... MERGING! WTF is it that hard? why do you stop on the ramp when traffic is going 60mph! AHAHAH! use the gas pedal!*


this!...







...been saying the same thing for years and actually I was going to post that one as well but you beat me to the punch...you are supposed to accelerate and merge in with the flow of traffic, not slam your breaks and cause a major backup!...you can always hit your brake to slow down if there is another car there and then just get right behind him!...I swear!...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

thing i hate most with merging is when youre driving on an enpty highway..middle lane to allow fast lane people to pass and right lane people to merge and some dumb ass kid merges and cuts you off because he doesnt bother turning his head to check his blind spot..sees you in his rearview mirror...panics...swurves into the fast lane cutting off another car then in an embarased attempt to flee guns it at 80mph down the fast lane leaving you speechless and once again disgusted in humanity


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

^^^...seen this happen many times as well!...Also, you're on the right hand lane about to get off on the exit ramp and some asshole comes barreling ass and cuts you off when he had all the room in the world to get behind you but no, come hell or high water he just had to beat you to the exit sign!...and then these turds wonder why there is radar and cops out on the roads all the time!...


----------



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

Well... I have a chevy silverado... lifted 9"... so people tend not to cut me off... and when they do... they just get ran the







over! and Im all like







out the window...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

im just assuming so i could be wrong but id be willing to bet a substantial amount of money that you never ran a car over that cut you off. 
discuss..


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

My money is on Ray!...I say he has ran people off the road!...more than once!...


----------



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

Ok ok.... lets analyze... I think you both are actually right...lol

Oce says i've never ran over a car with my truck... technically right... I did drive one tire up onto the hood of a buddies old busted honda civic (it was lowerd and such)he had blew up the engine... so yea I have never ran any vehicles "over"

BUT Manster is also right... because I have forced at least 2-3 cars off the road or at least onto the shoulder because they were being A-holes... and I have forced a few people off onto exit ramps that they probably didn't want to take...lol... did that to a guy on a sportbike too once.

so you are both right...

Also... I will have to post a pic of my truck up here... maybe I can tonight.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

RayW said:


> and I have forced a few people off onto exit ramps that they probably didn't want to take...lol...


----------



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

yea... I usually run at least 1 prius off the road each year for earth day!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Yeah, it's a safe bet to say that our area in the DMV is probably one of the worst in the country as far as road rage goes!..


----------



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

pissed me off today.... hum... the recycling pick-up guys that leave my can in the street but frisbie the lid into the neighbors yard 2 houses up...


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

....so true Ray!...or throwing my recycling bin in the neighbors yard across the street when our house address is *CLEARLY* written on it!...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

things that pissed me off today? corporate is coming down tomorrow to check our store and make sure were all clean and tidy. so what does my boss do? he grabs an entire wall of after market wiper blades (probably 50) and throws em in his office out of sight. because all theyre gonna want to see up front is nissan stuff. 
now i ask you...who do you think will be putting all that sh*t back tomorrow night when they leave.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> things that pissed me off today? corporate is coming down tomorrow to check our store and make sure were all clean and tidy. so what does my boss do? he grabs an entire wall of after market wiper blades (probably 50) and throws em in his office out of sight. because all theyre gonna want to see up front is nissan stuff.
> now i ask you...*who do you think will be putting all that sh*t back tomorrow night when they leave.*


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i see someones well versed in the "sh*t rolls down hill" theory of life
yes sir
oh well...it can wait til tomorrow. right now its root beer float time


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

I know the feeling Mike!...








...sh*t like that used to happen all the time when I worked at Giant...Big head corporate CEO's would pay us a visit and we'd have to rearrange the whole store to satisfy their whims and fancy (otherwise known as ass kissing) and then the following day reshuffle the whole damn aisles again!...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i dont understand the logic. such a waste of man hours and work just to appease some dick head from corporate for a few hours. you gotta wonder how they dont know thats what happens everywhere they go. i mean at a certain point they must be just f*cking with us. every place of business, private or corporate structured, has its own way of doing things. the whole "corporate standards" thing is just a line of bullshit ceo's and outside consultants shove up over worked and underpaid peoples asses to justify their 6 figure incomes for doing absolutely nothing


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> i dont understand the logic. such a waste of man hours and work just to appease some dick head from corporate for a few hours. you gotta wonder how they dont know thats what happens everywhere they go. i mean at a certain point they must be just f*cking with us. every place of business, private or corporate structured, has its own way of doing things. the whole "corporate standards" thing is just a line of bullshit ceo's and outside consultants shove up over worked and underpaid peoples asses to justify their 6 figure incomes for doing absolutely nothing


yes, that's basically it!..


----------



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

PHOTOBUCKET! trying to get truck pics uploaded to the site... dumb photo bucket won't let me reset my password!!!!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i use shutterfly. never had issues with them. my only complaint is you need a paid membership to upload videos and i have a sh*t ton of videos. all the good ones make it to my youtube account anyways but id like to purge my computer of all that crap. not to mention when my laptop takes a crap byebye years of memories


----------



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

That happend to me once... GF dropped my laptop while it was running... the shock broke the HD.... lost TONS


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

RayW said:


> GF dropped my laptop while it was running...


were you like


----------



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

thing that pissed me off today. a guy whose obviously pushing 30 years old wearing a fitted hat with the big ass sticker from the store still on it. i get it dude, you got swag. now grow the f*ck up, take that sh*t off, bend the bill and stop being a d-bag


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

cruising down the road tonight on my way back from work and see about 4 cop cars in an empty parking lot and the officers just shooting the sh*t!...







...Glad to know that my tax dollars are being put to good use!...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

oh yeah...dont worry they will be when the same cops pull you over for gently rolling through a stop sign on an empty road


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> oh yeah...dont worry they will be when the same cops pull you over for gently rolling through a stop sign on an empty road


I hope you didn't just jinx me!..It's been almost 4.5 years since I last had a ticket!...


----------



## Marshall1391 (Jun 13, 2013)

been pissing me off for ages now, the f*cking heat! 56 degrees today... not sure what that is in your funny temperatures, but its hot...


----------



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

yes... thats right.... the F stands for funny not fahrenheit...

you say its 56c where you are? thats like...almost 133f... where is the reading taken? (not geographical) on one of the metal containers over there?


----------



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

Oh...and the sticker on the hat thing... I may not be 30... but ever since I was a Kid I always left the sticker on my MLB hats... so I don't do it for SWAG... but my two new era O's hats have the stickers...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

you doin ok there buddy?

hey heres what pisses me off today. THE GENERAL PUBLIC







YOUUUUU


----------



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

Eh... grumpy crappy AM.... when I walked by the tank this AM in total darkness stupid fish hit the dumb hang on filter... knocked the intake off... so it was sloshing water about....so I was fishing around for that... and then the fish got mad I was digging around in his territory so he was butting his head against me... got all cleaned up only to reaize he also hit the powerhead and knocked that outta whack... ugh... troublesome little turds.... and work sucks too.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

RayW said:


> yes... thats right.... the F stands for funny not fahrenheit...
> 
> you say its 56c where you are? thats like...almost 133f... where is the reading taken? (not geographical) on one of the metal containers over there?


he's deployed over in Afghanistan...Sucks if temps are that high!...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

the middle east just seems so shitty. like lets assume it was a peacful place welcoming to all who travel there and there was no war. still, why would you go there? to look at beige colored rocks and dirt?


----------



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

I know marshall is deployed..... but I also know 130+ is not a normal temp there... not from what i have heard from folks I know anyway... thats why I asked where the temp reading he was getting is from...

"why would you go there? to look at beige colored rocks and dirt?"

Yea... that there is the reason it is called the sandbox...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

if i want sand ill go visit myrtle beach...at least there i dont have to worry about a stray bullet hitting me


----------



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

Yea.... that would be much safer! Suppose Marshall don't really have much of a choice tho... Im sure he would rather be at Myrtle!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Myrtle Beach, SC is one of my favorite vacation spots of all-time!...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

same here manny. travelers tip for you. if you're ever down by myrtle beach travel about 15 minutes south to myrilles inlet. you'll find a state park beach with an old civil war fort on the property. you have to pay to get in but its open all day and has about 5% of the traffic myrtle beach does with arguably better beaches...and almost as big.


----------



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

We used to do the same type thing at OC... we would drive over to asateague because we have a MD park pass and we got in there for FREE! but that crap is just as crowded now...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

things that pissed me off today. thats right...customers again. in particular indian people who love to haggle and think im running a turkish bazzaar and not a dealership parts counter. saying "i dont set the prices sir i just provide the parts" doesnt seem to make sense to them. and when/if i do cave and cut them a few dollars off its never good enough.

dear ethnic people who love to haggle prices.







youuuuuuuuuuuuuu







thoughts?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

^^^..that rant and $0.17 cents will get you a cup of coffee at the local 7-eleven!...see what I just did there?!...







...the old saying goes "that and $0.25 cents will get you a cup of coffee at the local 7 - Eleven"...I just haggled and short-changed you!...


----------



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

Man.. I help at my buddies liquor store on the holidays... they do the same thing there.... I have had people ask for a discount when they buy a 30pk...they feel they are buying in bulk... the price on the sign is for the F-in 30pk... that is the discounted price... you are getting 30beers for like $1 more than a case...









...they do that with wine too.... they will ask for a box to pick out a case of wine... then walk up with like 9 or 12 bottles of wine and just slap like $80 on the counter and start to walk off... UUUUUUUHHHH NO! you just put like 12 bottles of $15+ wine in there...this is not a wine liquidator that sells bad batches for half off... WTF are you thinking!

some other people will buy 6 big single cans of beer and ask for a quantity discount... we give them one... but they are still paying more that way then buying a 12pk... but hey... they feel like they won...lol


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

LMAO at some of these rants and stories!...







...because it's so true as I have experienced similar situations!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

RayW said:


> they will ask for a box to pick out a case of wine... then walk up with like 9 or 12 bottles of wine and just slap like $80 on the counter and start to walk off...










unreal

this weekend is gonna be pure hell. customers have been swamping me last few days and im solo tomorrow all damn day. this lady on the phone today wanted me to order her a outside door handle for her nissan and all i hear in the background is all this CCHHHHSSSSSHSHHCHCHHCSSSSS static noise like shes talking to me on the outside of a 737 or something. turns out shes driving...reading me her vin number and sh*t and im just sitting here shaking my head. and of course she has to haggle so i tell her "sure ill give you a deal dear" and i quote her $20 over price...then tell her ill take $20 off (so shes paying regular price) and shes all hard nipples and giggles after that. 
cant wait to see her tomorrow and hear more about her lifes problems and sh*t.

thats another thing. dear customers...when you call someone for service or a part or whatever...stay on track with whats relevant. no one...and i mean NO ONE wants to hear about your divorce and sh*t. jesus f*ck ass sh*t f*ck
thoughts?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

http://www.memecenter.com/fun/1981657/rich-discount-indian-guy

^







i was just looking at some comedy to lighten my mood up and this was the first picture i see on this website...oh lord im dyin at the irony of what we were just discussing


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Da said:


> Myrtle Beach, SC is one of my favorite vacation spots of all-time!...


go during black biker week, I dare you.. Triple dog dare you


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

ICEE said:


> Myrtle Beach, SC is one of my favorite vacation spots of all-time!...


go during black biker week, I dare you.. Triple dog dare you
[/quote]

k


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

sh*t that pissed me off today already. the alarm clock
awful way to wake up


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

^^...especially when you are having a restless night and no sooner do you fall asleep (or so it seems) then you hear BEEP! BEEP! BEEP!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i got rid of the beep, i wake up to talk radio every day. music will keep me asleep sometimes but its nice to wake up to talk radio cuz i can lay in bed and listen to news. much better then flopping outta bed to turn off ke$ha blasting at 80,000 decibals


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

rubberneckers causing a major traffic jam!...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

not much pissed me off today. woke up, met with my lawyer bright n early, had a good meeting. went to my gf's and took her out in the valley to cook dogs and hiked a couple of miles. walked right up onto a herd of deer. no more then 20 feet away. took pics but im too lazy to upload n post plus i doubt anyone cares. 
sh*t that pissed me off today...no one cares about my deer encounter


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

So what happened with the deer encounter?


----------



## Marshall1391 (Jun 13, 2013)

RayW said:


> I know marshall is deployed..... but I also know 130+ is not a normal temp there... not from what i have heard from folks I know anyway... thats why I asked where the temp reading he was getting is from...
> 
> "why would you go there? to look at beige colored rocks and dirt?"
> 
> Yea... that there is the reason it is called the sandbox...


im in southern helmand, we have the wet board thing that they update to tell us the temperature, basically tells us what phys we can or cant do, and yea, its dropped for the past few days down to a cool 47c, which has been a nice change! but for about 2 weeks it was floating from 52-56c... was killer, get a shower, get out, dry yourself for about 45 minutes then realise that your just whiping more and more f*cking sweat off!!! there another f*cking thing aswell! our body armour (osprey) has zero f*cking air holes or anyhting in so when your wearing it your in your own little sweat box... mine's decided to start smelling like f*cking piss!!!!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

this has happened several times to me as well and I'd be willing to bet it has happened to you guys at one time or another as well...You got to any food establishment (fast food or fine dining) and the person in front of you brings out a laundry list of different orders for different people!...Hello!!..that's what telephones are for you jackass!...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i always haul ass when im walking into a subway or whatever and i see other cars pull up. 9 outta 10 times the people i beat to the counter have like 4 kids who cant make up their fuckin minds and a passive mom who has no awarness that other people are on a limited lunch break at work and dont have 39 minutes to wait for little junior son of a bitch to say "I WAHN PIKAWLS!!!!!"







your entire family


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes, that was the gist of my rant!...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

things that pissed me off today. that feel when you have to poop...then as soon as you touch down on the toilet it goes away


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

you americans can order fast food on the phone ROFLCOPTERLOFMAIFORIFOR


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

can we seriously order fast food on the phone?








life is about to change completely if thats true


----------



## Marshall1391 (Jun 13, 2013)

pretty sure pizza hut and dominos is classed as fast food?


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Da said:


> this has happened several times to me as well and I'd be willing to bet it has happened to you guys at one time or another as well...You got to any food establishment (fast food or fine dining) and the person in front of you brings out a laundry list of different orders for different people!...Hello!!..that's what telephones are for you jackass!...


I wanted an ice coffee, so I pull into the DD, give my order and pull behind the car at the window. Five minutes later they start handing BAGS out the window!!! Seriously? Like 4 big bags at a Dunkin farging Donuts? Plus 3 trays of drinks? At the dive through? Idiots to order, idiots in the store to let them order like that at the drive up, idiot me for waiting five minutes for a coffee when there's another DD less than 5 minutes down the street in BOTH directions.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

^^...Yeah, it pisses me off also Bawb!...Common sense, man!...although in your case I'm not sure there is that much you could have done about it since you've already placed your order and chances are there was probably another car and/or customer right behind you!..Either way, you were screwed.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

just fell asleep on the couch and woke up with a sore neck. now every time i turn my head it takes the breath outta me. this must be what its like to get old








when it hurts to sleep...its time for bingo at the local union hall


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> things that pissed me off today. that feel when you have to poop...then as soon as you touch down on the toilet it goes away


you need to include more fiber into your diet!...helps keep you regular!...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

thanks but it resolved itself soon after i posted that. 
i think i need to drink more water is all. i get into a bad habit of too much coffee and soda. i think ill try an experiment tomorrow and not eat and drink like sh*t and see where that takes me


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

^^^...lots of liquids definitely helps!...







...especially H2O!...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

whats h20? that some hip new energy drink for the kids?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

no, the chemical symbol for water!...







...although those energy drinks look pretty bitchin'!...


----------



## Marshall1391 (Jun 13, 2013)

'website blocked - adult content' THERE IS NO ONE ON THIS f*cking CAMP UNDER THE AGE OF 18! f*ck OFF!!!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

lol


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

got a flat tire on the beltway today as I was headed to work and it was raining outside on top of that!...







&


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

always great isnt it? of course it was raining how else would it happen? murphys law my friend. life rule #439: murphy is an asshole


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

yeah, that sucked Mike!..I wouldn't wish that on my worst enemy!...thank god I learned a long time ago how to prepare for such emergencies!...


----------



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

Dude...you weren't alone... I saw a dude with a prius on 295 changing a tire... dude was not even all the way off the road in the pouring rain... he had a deathwish.... so naturally (driving my truck) I swerved over the line and floored it to scare the shiz outta him and flipped him off....


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

^^^....I hear ya!...







...and yes, I was fully on the shoulder, no part on the highway...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

every f*cking fps game >


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

another one of these spam emails trying to extort money!...









MR chinaka ilochi
To 
Today at 8:58 PM

-- 
United Nations Assisted Program
Directorate of International Payment
United Nations Liaison Office - Africa

To The Attention Of Beneficiary,

This email is to notify you about the release of your outstanding payment which is truly
$20,500.000 Dollars The Federal Government scheduled a time frame to settle all foreign debts which includes Contract/Inheritance/Lottery (Sponsored by Microsoft and UK National Lottery) and other international loans. News had it that over the past, numerous individual(s) who happen to be impostors (claiming to be individuals, banks and organizations) are claiming to release numerous sums of fund via numerous ways.

You have two options to receive your payment which is either a Pin Based ATM card or Certified Cashiers Check. You are advised to select one out of the two options on how you wish to receive your $20,500.000 Dollars through ATM card or Check which will be shipped via FedEx Shipping Courier Company and would get to you within 1 to 2 working days at most.

DO NOT SEND MONEY TO ANYONE UNTIL YOU READ THIS MASSAGE:

The actual fees for shipping your ATM Card/ Check is $750. 99 Dollars but because FedEx
have temporarily discontinued the C.O.D which gives you the chance to pay when package is delivered for international shipping as stated on their website:http://fedex.com/us/international/irc/profiles/irc_ng_profile.html?gtmcc=us#C10

We had to sign a contract with them for bulk shipping which makes the fees reduce from the actual $750.99 Dollars to $255.99 Dollars nothing more and no hidden fees of any sort! You are advised to contact the dispatching officer responsible for the shipping of your Check or ATM Card with the following information for shipping of your payment through Check or ATM Card.

Contact: REV.JOHN MARK
United Nation Dispatching Officer
Tel: +229 6846 3454
E-Mail:[email protected]

Make Sure you provide him with the following information:

1,Your full Name..................
2,Your Address where your payment will be dispatch to you:.
3,Home/Cell Phone:.
4,Preferred Payment Method (Check or ATM):

The dispatching officer will provide you with instructions on how you are to make the payment of $255.99 Dollars only for the shipping of your ATM Card or Cashiers Check. Remember that you are not paying any fees extra no matter what. Once again note that the actual FedEx Retail Price is: $750.99 Dollars Your Price (Because of our contract signed): $255.99 Dollars .
Respectfully,

Amb. MR chinaka ilochi ; UN Envoy (African Region)


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

tldr


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Most people are sent sh*t with rewards of millions of dollars, these guys know they can get da man with 20 grand.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

bob351 said:


> Most people are sent sh*t with rewards of millions of dollars, these guys know they can get da man with 20 grand.


scams like these have been going on for years and they aren't getting one damn dime from me...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i dont even check my email anymore. everyone that means anything to me in life texts/calls me. i have literally not opened my email in about 4 months. i have a few accounts too. im sure each ones got like 200+ mails in it...3 of which are written by actual human beings.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

bots are taking over the world, boo!...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

tru tru


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

my skins leading 21 - 7 in the third quarter and wind up losing 45 - 21!!...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

$5 footlongs


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

$5 footlong got his ass benched finally!...



































....but he'll probably start again next week!...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

stop acting like rg3 is your teams problem. your issue is you dont run the ball and stop the run. rg3 is plenty good enough


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

...says the guy that doesn't even watch football games...it's more to it than just that...we actually can run the ball and do it very well...but not when teams are stacking 7 and 8 guys in the box and forcing the QB (in this case RG3) to beat you with his throwing!...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

its always more then that. rg3 is just your wiping boy becuase hes suppose to be your savior. turns out you still need a TEAM to win a team sport


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

he should have sat this year because he was coming back from a devastating near career ending knee injury...He's been ineffective as a QB and it has cost this team dearly..as a diehard skin fan, i'm not willing to sacrifice this season for the betterment of RG3...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

well the skins organization is. so enjoy the ride


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> well the skins organization is. so enjoy the ride


thanks for making my point and agreeing with me!...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

<3 u boo


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

you too, sunshine!...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

sh*t that pisses me off. when a coworker is a lazy sack of sh*t for so long and manages to keep a job long enough so management doesnt expect anything from him...and has hard workers like you finish up their f*cking work because they take forever and a day to do sh*t. and when you put a foot down and dont do their job and communicate that exact point to your manager and he "doesnt want to hear it"

are you f*cking kidding me...you dont wanna hear my perfectly sane and logical reasoning but youll sit there and let this f*ck do half-ass work all day every day and take 30 minute poop breaks and smoke breaks once an hour.

guys, we truly live in a society i dont understand anymore. where the lazy and weak get coddeled to and forgiven because the hard working responsible types are "expected" to just pick up the slack. this is the world we created. where a lazy sack of sh*t is now spoon fed and a bust your ass guy is whiped.








you america.







you liberal faggets for teaching this culture of "you're owed" sh*t. and most of all







you to my boss for being a c*ck sucking fagget c*ck gobbling piece of sh*t

thoughts?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

tldr


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

doesnt matter, got it outta my system

/feels better


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

no way, Mike!!...u r 2 kool, dawg!...get off!...


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

went to go get a haircut yesterday and the damn place was full!...







...I'll try again here in a little bit!...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

bro do what i do and cut your own sh*t. save money, do it whenever you want...no people. of course i have an incredibly simple fade i keep nice and short so all i need to do is follow my natural hair line...just shave your sh*t and call it a day. also, like me, you should grow a bawse beard to let bitches know ur fertile and ready to spread your seed.
feelz?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> bro do what i do and cut your own sh*t. save money, do it whenever you want...no people. of course i have an incredibly simple fade i keep nice and short so all i need to do is follow my natural hair line...just shave your sh*t and call it a day. also, like me, you should grow a bawse beard to let bitches know ur fertile and ready to spread your seed.
> feelz?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

/cuts damans hair for him


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

^^^...that would rock if it were true in real life!...I could save more $$$$!...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

imagine it. the soft yet strong touch of my hands caressing your hair as the snip of the scissors lightens and styles you. my breath on your neck as the clippers work around your ears making you feel relaxed and groomed. and then after...the slow rub of shampoo in your hair as i wash and clean and massage your scalp. ffffuuuuuuuuuuuckkk yeeesssssssssssssss

/finishes


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> imagine it. the soft yet strong touch of my hands caressing your hair as the snip of the scissors lightens and styles you. my breath on your neck as the clippers work around your ears making you feel relaxed and groomed. and then after...the slow rub of shampoo in your hair as i wash and clean and massage your scalp. ffffuuuuuuuuuuuckkk yeeesssssssssssssss
> 
> /finishes


Stop!...I can't take it, anymore!...









For real, I was like


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

sh*t that pisses me off. commercials being 84,433 times louder then the shows. wasnt there a law passed that was to stop that sh*t? im all in bed quietly listening to a show and all of a sudden some local dealership commercial is like WE GOT MOTHERFUKIN CHEVYS AND HONDAS HO!!!!! REAL DEALZ FOR THE REALIST NIKKUS WITH ANY CREDIT SON!!!!!!!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

^^^...this guy speaks the truth!...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

things that annoy me today. waking up with a sore throat and your stomach going "bbrrrrreeghhhhh" all fuckin morning. gonna be a grand day.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> things that annoy me today. waking up with a sore throat and your stomach going "bbrrrrreeghhhhh" all fuckin morning. gonna be a grand day.


sh*t!..that is how my cold started!..there must be a bug going around...everyone is getting sick but yeah, last week my cold started with a sore throat!..







...Hope you feel better, boo!...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

dude how long did it last???? i got plans this fuckin weekend

FUCKYOUUUUUUU BIOLOGY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
IM SO FUC*ING SICK OF BEING A DISGUSTING BIOLOGICAL THING! ALL THESE FUC*IN BACTERIA AND DISEASES AND AGING AND SICKNESS

god damn i wish i was a robot sometimes


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Mike,
I pussyfooted around and that was why I got the cold...but if I were you, I would take defense tablets and zinc tablets and some cold medicine right away...don't hesitate...and eat chicken noodle soup!...and drink plenty of water!...you should be good to go or at least keep the damage to a minimum...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

/has been taking vitamin C pills for a week.

soup for lunch for sure. zinc? whats that do?

tell me EVERYTHING youd recommend i take so i can load up after work. i wanna be immune to illness this flu season


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> /has been taking vitamin C pills for a week.
> 
> soup for lunch for sure. zinc? whats that do?
> 
> tell me EVERYTHING youd recommend i take so i can load up after work. i wanna be immune to illness this flu season


zinc bolsters and improves your body's immune system...clinically proven to reduce the common cold or flu by 42% faster on average than patients who didn't take extra zinc....they are also called "Cold-eeze" tablets that come in cherry or citrus flavor...also take a hot bath and soak your body in some epsom salt..then at night, drink a warm glass of milk (melatonin), a shot of jack daniels/whiskey, and take some nyquil!...and then hit the sack and get a good nights rest!...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

dude thats some fantastic advice









/will be picking up zinc tablets on my lunch break along with some hot soup

*brofists manny*


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

except for no pewdiepie gif brofist!...


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

/waits to hear Mike's real bad day at work today in explicit detail!...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

eh maybe ill tell it later

ill sum it up with 2 words

foreign people


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

that's the nature of the beast in your profession, brah!...







...always something to do with a valve stem piece or some sh*t like that!...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

oh lord jesus hear my prayers. im sick as a dog today and its 3 minutes until opening. please let this day be easy..........

seriously man. stuck at work alone. nose pooring snot. i sound like joan rivers. my eyes are watering and im fairly certain i have to poop. todays either gonna go amazingly quick or be an absolute wreck. todays the day where if im gonna snap at a customer itll happen. 
im in no mood for peoples sh*t. no sir...no mood at all. society do me a favor and stay the f*ck home today


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

hour 1 in the books. no phone calls or walk ups yet.......yet

/gets down on knees and prays

lord jesus...please...just stay the f*ck out of my way >=\


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

MOTHER FUC*ER THIS FUC*ING DAY NEEDS TO HURRY THE HELL UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

/will keep tabs on Mike's day to see how things unfold...for better or worse!...









/has to work most of the day as well and will watch some college football


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

well if i suddenly stop posing its most likely because i quit. 
otherwise ill be back and forth all day trying to minimize this hell called life


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

hang in there Mike...don't quit unless you have a better job lined up...the grass always looks greener on the other side my friend...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

dont you tell me about the green grass
im forever screwed. grass? i pick between dirt and gravel


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

jesus...creepin by slow. but were gettin there. i can almost see the light at the end of the tunnel. its been fairly easy with customers today thus far. not many stop ups. im thinking this awful weather is helping keep people indoors. 2 hours and 45 minutes left. 
god grant me patience........


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

30 MINUTES
OH LAWD JEEZUZ, LAWD ALMITEY!!! I BELIEVE!!!!
DEM PRAYERS SHO AM GUD LAWD!!!!!

(sings gospel music)


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> 30 MINUTES
> OH LAWD JEEZUZ, LAWD ALMITEY!!! I BELIEVE!!!!
> DEM PRAYERS SHO AM GUD LAWD!!!!!
> 
> *(sings gospel music)*


/would actually pay money to see this!...


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Quit central... working 6 days a week at a job you hate... sh*t mayne what kinda life is that, by the time your weekend starts its over...

If you were the f*ck this sh*t o'clock guy your papers wouldnt even hit the ground by the time you needed to work again.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

tru nuff bob
im actually starting the process tomorrow. getting a sunday paper (help wanted ads)
im done with it man. its cool to be on the managerial path but i learned one vital thing about myself over the last few years. i....f*cking....hate...the public

stick my dumb ass in a warehouse for the rest of my life far far away from selling and the public and ill seriously be in heaven. 
now if youll excuse me i have sweet sweet p*ssy coming over in a few hours. i need to shower and shave. heres to accidentally having another child


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

something that pisses me off. when a coworker walks up to you and just starts rattling off sh*t he needs from you...then i pause when hes done talking and go ".....doing great dave thanks for asking!" and he has no words. 
who raises people anymore? say hello when you see someone. otherwise you're treating me like a bitch and im not your bitch. i literally waited until he angrily said hello before i started helping him. 
dudes a typical sales guy. if you're not making me money i dont have time for you mentality.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2015)

central said:


> tru nuff bob
> im actually starting the process tomorrow. getting a sunday paper (help wanted ads)
> im done with it man. its cool to be on the managerial path but i learned one vital thing about myself over the last few years. i....f*cking....hate...the public
> 
> ...


nobody uses the paper anymore


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i actually get a paper maybe once a month just for the hell of it.
goes good with a lunch at work


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Jobs in the paper=jobs for people that still read the paper=lowest common denominator people.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> Jobs in the paper=jobs for people that still read the paper=lowest common denominator people.


you dont get any good job from searching. word of mouth is the best. any one who advertises is looking for cheap labor....people who know people dont need to put out ads


----------



## wizardslovak1 (Mar 10, 2008)

couldnt find a damn neurologist to take me today cause of some bs seizure i had..and cant drive wrx untill cleared by doctor


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

crazy. my mother just had a seizure and is having similar issues finding a doctor. 
hope you're alright though man


----------



## wizardslovak1 (Mar 10, 2008)

yea ll my tests are fine .. had little low blood sugar thats all....
never been sick and now this .. blah .... and best think...CANT DRIVE UNTILL DOCTOR GIVES ME OK>>> so i have nicelly build wrx standing in driveway and cant take it for spin... and even gotta ask for favor to go and get my new tank... h8 asking people for help...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

yeah but its for the best you don't get behind a wheel until you're good to go. you never know. you don't wanna black out or get light headed driving 65mph. 
sucks im sure. nothing wrong with a little help when its needed now and then.


----------



## wizardslovak1 (Mar 10, 2008)

yup.. checking the tank .. its measurements guy sent me points out to 170gall tank


----------

